# ex leaving jobs to avoid csa!



## jopascoe

ahhhh im sooo angry, got a letter today saying that my ex has left his job yet again so he doesnt have to pay csa.
the minute csa cotton on and get in touch with him about working he resigns.
he has been working since october and owes me £1000.
i havent had a penny in years. yet he sees his kida nearly every other weekend so its not like he will be paying for kids he doesnt see.

i need to calm down, but cannot help but fustrated.


----------



## purpledahlia

err he isnt helping with money yet sees the children? id tell him he needs to buck up and its all or nothing!


----------



## jopascoe

i know thats what i have been thinking, he has things way too easy!


----------



## purpledahlia

definately, if he has it easy he will continue to expect it to be easy. Show him your fed up and put your foot down!


----------



## DizzyMoo

Hun this is what joshs dad has done for the past 4 years! 
He owes thousands & i'll never get it, he owes to much now & the csa are no longer chasing him for it, They wont take him to court either coz they just keep fobbing me off ..
Job hopping is the easiest thing for them coz they get 8-12wks wages before csa can touch it then they leave


----------



## littlekitten8

My OH is threatening to do this too. He is giving me £70 a month in maintenance (which I have yet to receive) and he said that if I go through CSA he will just quit his job and move back in with his mum. *******s aren't they?!


----------



## jopascoe

Ahhh ladies its so fustrating, they get away with murder, we should become like america where by if men dont pay child support there are serious consequences.
I guess i just have to get over the fact that he has givin me 2 kids that he will not pay for. What a w.....ker.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm with the above. If he doesn't want to pay, he doesn't want to visit.


----------

